# new tool? what is it?



## jmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

so i visited a yard sale today because they advertised a lathe and some accessories. someone woke up earlier than me and bought the whole lot. 
disappointed i looked around the garage and hanging with the yard tools was this lonely guy. had 2 bucks on it so i didnt hagle the lady regarding price.

as soon as i got home i tried it out. the tip cuts pretty effectively.

what is this intended for? is the spoon part supposed to be sharp?

blade and shaft are 7 inches , handle around 16?

made the black queen for my set with this and a spindle gouge.

thanks for looking


----------



## jmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm aware of that possibility. I know its old and ugly, but this old girl got an edge on her. I have a very limited selection of lathe tools and this just put itself near the top of the list.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2013)

What does the whole thing look like? Not that I can ID it - I don't know what it is but we can't see the whole tool.


----------



## jmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> What does the whole thing look like? Not that I can ID it - I don't know what it is but we can't see the whole tool.



its got a copper sleeve so the handle is probably a replacement.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2013)

Good grief I had no idea it had a handle, and one that big. It looks like a turning chisel to me, maybe a homemade one. No marks or stamps on it of any kind?


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 27, 2013)

Aborigine spear


----------



## Dennis Ford (Sep 27, 2013)

The metal part reminds me of a spoon bit (for drilling holes). The over-sized handle makes me think it has been adapted for lathe use rather than intended for lathe use.


----------



## jmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Good grief I had no idea it had a handle, and one that big. It looks like a turning chisel to me, maybe a homemade one. No marks or stamps on it of any kind?



no visible marks, its got a pretty good patina goin, there may be a mark underneath. there is alot of machine shops in the area so i guess homemade is a possibilty. looks professionally made to me though. ( other than handle)

didnt intend this to be a trivia question. someone gotta have one or have seen one?


----------



## jmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

Dennis Ford said:


> The metal part reminds me of a spoon bit (for drilling holes). The over-sized handle makes me think it has been adapted for lathe use rather than intended for lathe use.


 
it did remind me of paps old spoon bits, except the underside of this has aarch to it and a chiseled tip (i guess chiseled tip could have been easily grinded on the tip of a spoon


----------



## jmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

second one from the right. oh well i guess its a frankenstein. good call on the spoon bit!! i will give him a proper home, and put to good use. for two bucks i did ok


----------

